# Fiance Visa - Relationship evidence



## FlyingSlug (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi !
I'm putting together the documents to support my fiance's visa application (he's Australian, I'm English) and was thinking of getting my neighbour, my sister and my fiance's brother to write letters supporting our application (in the proof of relationship section) as they know both of us and we're a bit lacking in other evidence as we are in contact mainly via the phone using over-ride numbers so have minimal evidence to show this.

Would this be useful evidence do you think and, if so, what sort of thing should the letters say ? 

We've been together 4 years and are getting married next year but I'm finding it really difficult to provide actual proof that we're in a committed and lasting relationship 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions - My brain seems to have got visa-itis and given up on constructive thought !


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

FlyingSlug said:


> Hi !
> I'm putting together the documents to support my fiance's visa application (he's Australian, I'm English) and was thinking of getting my neighbour, my sister and my fiance's brother to write letters supporting our application (in the proof of relationship section) as they know both of us and we're a bit lacking in other evidence as we are in contact mainly via the phone using over-ride numbers so have minimal evidence to show this.
> 
> Would this be useful evidence do you think and, if so, what sort of thing should the letters say ?
> ...


Letters of support and recommendation are generally not considered evidence by UKBa and as such are often ignored as they carry little weight. You will ideally need hard copy evidence such as photographs together, tickets for trips to visit each other, copies of communication ie emails and phone / text logs.


----------



## FlyingSlug (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply !
So you don't think the letters would help ?

We have tickets from visiting each other and a few emails and photos (although only a couple of us together - mostly of each of us in the same place as one of us had to take the photos).

We don't have much in the way of phone logs as there are no itemised bills for calls made using over-ride providers.

If only we'd known about this process when we were getting together and then in a relationship, we'd have made sure we had more records.. but at the time we weren't even thinking about visas etc. 

It's very frustrating to know that something is true but to be unable to prove it !


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Letters will not help. If anything, they weaken your application.

You say you've been together for four years. Surely you have some proof of this? Letters written, birthday cards, tickets from visiting each other, pictures together?

If you don't, you're going to have a very difficult time getting the visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

FlyingSlug said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> So you don't think the letters would help ?
> 
> We have tickets from visiting each other and a few emails and photos (although only a couple of us together - mostly of each of us in the same place as one of us had to take the photos).
> ...


No, to confirm what Leanna said personal statements from friends and family are viewed as subjective and so not a strong piece of evidence at all. They are unlikely to be considered.


----------



## FlyingSlug (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - It looks like the letters won't be worthwhile so at least that's something I can cross off the list..

Yes we have some cards etc and, as I said, tickets and a few photos. It's just that the evidence doesn't seem much when I see that people have Skype/Facebook logs etc. which we don't have.


Thanks again for the replies


----------

